# Verzeichnisberechtigungen



## Netzwerkidi (5. März 2014)

Hallo,

Verzeichnisse auf dem Server haben die Berechtigungen 744, d. h. die Admin darf alles, die anderen nur lesen.

Frage: Könnte jemand die Namen der Files und die Fileinhalte auslesen dadurch, dass er die Namen von Unterverzeichnissen ausprobiert? Also wenn die Unterverzeichnisse z. B. Ordner1 und Ordner2 heißen,  die Files darin aber eher cryptische Namen hätten, käme er mit dem Verzeichnisnamen schon weiter?

LG 
Peter


----------



## sheel (5. März 2014)

Verstehe nicht ganz.
Wenn jeder lesen darf, wozu sollte dann jemand überhaupt Namen probieren?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (5. März 2014)

Wenn ich die Adresse  - http://www.meinServer.de/Ordner1/ - im Browser aufrufe, sehe ich nichts.


> Not Found
> The requested URL /temp/ was not found on this server.


Wenn ich aber weiß, dass ein File existiert - http://www.meinServer.de/Ordner1/cryptfile.html - wird der angezeigt.
Vielleicht ist der Browser auch das falsche Tool. 
Womit könnte ich bzw. man denn sonst schauen, welche Files es gibt, wenn ich bzw. man den Verzeichnisnamen herausgefunden habe/hat?


----------



## sheel (5. März 2014)

Ach so, es geht um HTTP.

Du willst es den Seitenbesuchern also ermöglichen, die Dateien aufzulisten?
Dann http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings
Vor allem "Options +Indexes" in htaccess und/oder zentralen Einstellungen.

Oder willst du verhindern, per Durchprobieren richtige Dateinamen erraten zu können?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (5. März 2014)

> Ach so, es geht um HTTP.


Nö, nicht wirklich. Ich teste ab und zu Dinge dort, die sind normalerweise nicht für die Allgemeinheit bestimmt, wenn die aber nun zugreifen könnte, wäre das eher nicht so gut.


> Du willst es den Seitenbesuchern also ermöglichen, die Dateien aufzulisten?


Genau das will ich eben nicht.


> Oder willst du verhindern, per Durchprobieren richtige Dateinamen erraten zu können?


Das kann man kaum verhindern, denn wenn ich mich mal vertippe, käme ich ja vielleicht selbst nicht mehr weiter im Browser, aber ja, im Grunde schon, wie auch immer, ob Browser oder sonstwie. 
Was verhindert werden soll ist ein "Zeig mal, was da ist, wenn was da ist". 
Der richtige Pfad und Filename dagegen soll akzeptiert werden.

Mit ftp://www.meinServer.de/ sehe ich das Ordner1-Verzeichnis z.B. im Browser nicht, obwohl es existiert.


----------

